# recessed can lights and open/closed cell spray foam insulation



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

If I can find my letters from both JUNO and Lightolier I will post them.

You need to box around them. We, the contractor, or the insulator puts up the foam board and then uses bat insulation. The cans are not rated (tested) to be enclosed by spray foam insulation.

To add on to this, not only does it inhibit the temp rating, but it can also disallows access to the junction depending on which IC/at can is used. That is an obvious no-no.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Please post them svh19044

I've an archy asking me to do the same install

~CS~


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> Please post them svh19044
> 
> I've an archy asking me to do the same install
> 
> ~CS~


If I can't find them tomorrow I will ask their reps again come Monday.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I wish I could talk them into framing the ceiling down and flattening it but theyre insisting on using the existing roofline as the ceiling.

I normally use Juno cans, but just in case do you have anything for Halo cans as well?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Also, if you put the max rated watt bulb in the can around spray foam, it WILL reach the thermal limiter limits (especially so in the summer). And again, the junction still needs to be accessible.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We could probably dig a rep up if we had to svh, just don't wish to reinvent the wheel .....


~CS~


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

drspec said:


> I wish I could talk them into framing the ceiling down and flattening it but theyre insisting on using the existing roofline as the ceiling.
> 
> I normally use Juno cans, but just in case do you have anything for Halo cans as well?


I use either Juno or Lightolier, so when I asked the question 2 years ago, it was only to those two manufacturers.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> We could probably dig a rep up if we had to svh, just don't wish to reinvent the wheel .....
> 
> 
> ~CS~


Things can change in a couple years, so it's probably worth reasking. This was in late 2012.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> I use either Juno or Lightolier, so when I asked the question 2 years ago, it was only to those two manufacturers.


 not a problem.....Ill put some calls in Monday

just looked at the job this afternoon


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

This is from CertainTeed with their Certaspray closed cell foam........

 Lighting Fixtures:​​​​​​​​​The National Electrical Code prohibits installation of any insulation over or within​
3" (76 mm) of recessed light fixtures, unless approved insulated ceiling (IC) light fixtures are used

I think the lighting manufacturers and inspectors would beg to differ


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.recessedlightcover.com/


?:001_huh:? ~CS~


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> http://www.recessedlightcover.com/
> 
> 
> ?:001_huh:? ~CS~


I have used those in the past

they would be great and all if I wasn't installing the can lights in the actual rafters directly under the roof sheating


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

I just finished a job using Halo 4" IC line volt cans. Without telling me, they used spray foam (open cell) all over the cans. Now that the job is finished, you guessed it, blindly-blink! This blows my mind, considering I'm using 39 watt bulbs. I'm still figuring out how this will be addressed. I may have to cut the plywood in the attic to scrape some foam from around the can. I think LED trims may run a bit cooler, but my boss doesent want to eat the cost. Don't let them foam right up to the housing!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

bmailman20 said:


> I just finished a job using Halo 4" IC line volt cans. Without telling me, they used spray foam (open cell) all over the cans. Now that the job is finished, you guessed it, blindly-blink! This blows my mind, considering I'm using 39 watt bulbs. I'm still figuring out how this will be addressed. I may have to cut the plywood in the attic to scrape some foam from around the can. I think LED trims may run a bit cooler, but my boss doesent want to eat the cost. Don't let them foam right up to the housing!


Im on a job where we have 79 h5icat cans. They want to do spray foam. I already warned them they better be packing fiberglass around the can anf j box area w no spray. Doing otherwise will void any warranty in workmanship.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Did a flat roof/ceiling can light install, 2x12 trusses and closed cell foam. Had to create enclosures using 1" foil faced foam board.


----------

